# Hedgie Garden Statue



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought this was kind of cute-- I wonder if it's paint-able

http://www.accentsinthegarden.com/ds-7001.html#


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

This was also super super super cute:

http://www.younggardener.com/craft/pyohedgehog.html

It's nice to see there's soooooo many more hedgie related gifts this year than there were last!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are adorable! Our neighbors have the first one and they painted it, although I'm not sure with what...


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Really? 

They come in different "finishes" but none of them look very realistic lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww these are both really cute! i want the "paint your own" one :lol:


----------

